# Migration de Apple Mail vers Outlook WIN



## macinside (23 Septembre 2020)

bonjour,





c’est pas souvent que j’ai besoin d’un coup de main mais pour une fois je demande, j’ai un compte mail en POP a migrer de Apple Mail vers un Outlook windows, la boite fait 100 Go avec des centaines de sous dossiers, bref l’horreur.





Je cherche un outil de migration (payant bienvenu) pour faire la migration, quel outil utilisé ?





merci


----------

